
An internet-wide port scan in one 7MB GIF, by HD Moore - deeqkah
http://digitaloffense.net/ports.gif
======
sltkr
Actually, that GIF file seems to be 11 MB, not 7 MB! But here's the same thing
in 340 KB (courtesy of Gifsicle): <http://i.imgur.com/ozZhyu4.gif>

------
jcr
If you haven't seen it yet, HD Moore did a great presentation on scanning at
DerbyCon 2012. Video is avaiilable here:

[http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/derbycon2/1-1-2-hd...](http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/derbycon2/1-1-2-hd-
moore-the-wild-west)

------
vacri
Would have been more interesting without the crazy space-filling-curve-esque
pattern. Harder to read this way.

------
theatrus2
The number of services which shouldn't normally be open is always concerning.
Like port 3306.

~~~
niggler
How do you know they aren't just honeypot mysql instances?

~~~
jacquesm
Quantity.

------
namuol
Does anyone want to explain how to read this? I've been scratching my head for
a while...

~~~
snarfy
I believe it's a heat map of the first octet of the ip address that responded.

~~~
taproot
Heh and here I was eyes glazed over by the pretty colors.

------
abhijit_pal
Awesome work!

